# AKAI LCT3285TA



## lchampagnejr (Aug 25, 2011)

I have an AKAi LCT3285TA flatscreen tv and after being turned on for about an hour or so, the volume developed a loud buzzing and vertical blue lines appear on the screen. Turning the set off for a few minutes solves the problem but only for a very short time then the problem resumed. Can any one help me figure out what the cause may be?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi lchampagnejr


On your particular model the main board is either overheating causing the power shut down circuit to trigger or bloated caps within the power supply. The loud buzzing sound you hear are most likely bad capacitors venting.


----------

